# Wager with Healeydays



## longbeard (Jan 17, 2013)

Mike and I have a wager on the football game between the New England Patriots vs the Baltimore Ravens. Mike has the Pats i have the Ravens.
Looser makes a pen for the winner. Cigar style with some nice wood is the trophy.
Good luck to ya Mike and if you have tickets, it's gonna be awfully cold watching them loose. 
LET'S GO RAVENS!!!! 

Please forgive me Art Rooney :dunno:[/size]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2013)

:no dice. more please: I will bet someone a box of wood that Mike wins this bet.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 17, 2013)

Do I get half that box? 

This is so easy, it's like taking a pen from a baby...

Go Pats


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 18, 2013)

Gah, I hate to admit it but I am a Steelers fan and this is the one and ONLY time I will support the ravens over the patriots. So for this time, go Ravens, only because I know they will choke in the big game :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

Disclaimer: If you are a patriots/ravens fan, no offense intended all in good fun. I just don't want to start an internet war :lolol::i_dunno:


----------



## longbeard (Jan 18, 2013)

cabomhn said:


> Gah, I hate to admit it but I am a Steelers fan and this is the one and ONLY time I will support the ravens over the patriots. So for this time, go Ravens, only because I know they will choke in the big game :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> Disclaimer: If you are a patriots/ravens fan, no offense intended all in good fun. I just don't want to start an internet war :lolol::i_dunno:



More than likely, Flacco will throw a pick or 2

For the record: I bleed Black and Gold


----------



## healeydays (Jan 18, 2013)

I really was hoping RG3 would have been healthier as I would have loved to see how far the Redskins would have gone.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 18, 2013)

healeydays said:


> I really was hoping RG3 would have been healthier as I would have loved to see how far the Redskins would have gone.



I agree, cant remember his name, but the QB for the seahawks also, about the same caliber.
That last game for RGIII, when his knee buckled, mine hurt watching it.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 18, 2013)

longbeard said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > I really was hoping RG3 would have been healthier as I would have loved to see how far the Redskins would have gone.
> ...



Russell Wilson

Great crop of rookie QBs this year


----------



## healeydays (Jan 18, 2013)

burlguy72 said:


> Go Vikings..........:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Who?


----------



## longbeard (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, Wilson is his name. But nothing like the 2004 draft. 
BIG Ben Roethlisberger   







let's go Ravens!!!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 18, 2013)

As is par for the course, my Broncos gave their game away in the last minute or two just like always. I say bring John Elway Back !!! Old as he may be, at least he never gave up and finaly did it, and even on his worst day, he's better than what they have had for years.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 18, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> As is par for the course, my Broncos gave their game away in the last minute or two just like always. I say bring John Elway Back !!! Old as he may be, at least he never gave up and finaly did it, and even on his worst day, he's better than what they have had for years.



We all expected it would be Denver vs New England around here. Shocked they took a knee at 30 seconds with 2 time outs to go. Definitely a looser's mentality.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm waiting on Dan Pastorini & the Oilers to make a come back...


----------



## longbeard (Jan 18, 2013)

Dan who? :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3:

I remember those days.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 18, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> I'm waiting on Dan Pastorini & the Oilers to make a come back...



I was gonna ask if he was still alive but he definitely is. Since leaving football Pastorini raced hydroplanes, drag-raced cars, judged wet T-shirt contests. What a life...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> I'm waiting on Dan Pastorini & the Oilers to make a come back...



Billy still has his white shoes and Bum still has his 15 gallon hat. Maybe they'll make a run next year,


----------



## longbeard (Jan 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting on Dan Pastorini & the Oilers to make a come back...
> ...



:rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: at their age, the only runnin they will do is to the bathroom :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3:


----------



## healeydays (Jan 21, 2013)

Well time to admit defeat! It was a long drive back from Foxboro and not much chatter as we were all a bit in shock. My beloved Patriots bombed big time and not it will be a battle of the brothers in the Super Bowl.

Kevin, aren't you glad no one took you up on that box of wood?

So as I am the big looser, I will be sending a pen to Harry Longbeard. I will need a day to get one out and post it, but Harry, if you would PM me with your address, it will be out in the mail.

Mike B

http://www.baltimoresun.com/


----------



## longbeard (Jan 21, 2013)

Mike, i told ya it would be cold watching them loose.
You should of been holding a woodbarter sign up. 
You take your time with the pen.


----------

